# Immune modulators for dogs?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I wanted to start a thread to gather some info and share some ideas. 

While just starting to work with Sabine on Cash's issues... She mentioned a product called moducare. It is an immune modulator, meaning it doesn't boost, or supress but brings the immune system into balance. 

I was familiar with the concept because of my Lyme treatment. The products suggested for me was Transfer Factors... Or Epicor. I am personally using Epicor as the other (and also moducare) needs to be taken on an empty stomach and away from certain other meds. 

So as I was doing some research, I read that Moducare and Epicor has had some success for dogs with allergies and stomach issues (just like CASH.) But I didn't find any dose info for Epicor for dogs. So just wanted to throw this out to see if by chance any one has any experience with using Epicor with their dogs.

I also found that Arabinoglactin which is what is suggested for Anal Gland Issues. Is also a milder immune modulator. I had been giving Cash this, until he had digestion issues, for no other reason than Jasper got it...and it was easier to do the same for each. But when Cash was throwing up undigested food I stopped everything extra. Could this have been helping him? And is that why he had such a reaction to a new diet? 

I am really eager to hear if you have any experiences with immune modulators and if you know doses? I know some one here posted about using transfer 
factor but I don't remember who.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

never heard of them Missy. I think Sabine is off on holidays now but any questions check with her or your vet too.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I think I missed the results on Cash..did you get any news?


----------

